# Rocket stove mass home heater. Heat home for days on one burn



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.richsoil.com/rocket-stove-mass-heater.jsp

Just found this site but have seen the Youtube videos of the mass thermo heaters. Given you can find pallets around for free it would rock if it took like 1-2 pallets and you got ~3 days worth of heat out of the setup. Free fuel (wood) and save on the furnace coming on more often. 

Stay warm.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That's really neat.. It would be cool to use that in a cottage application some time.

Bob had asked how the air gets sucked outside instead of just sending smoke out of the kindling section?

Also, is there a worry of Co2 issues?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> That's really neat.. It would be cool to use that in a cottage application some time.
> 
> Bob had asked how the air gets sucked outside instead of just sending smoke out of the kindling section?
> 
> Also, is there a worry of Co2 issues?


You have a in and out tube. The out is obviously piped outside. I am intrigued and if I had a materials would try a small scale one for say a portable setup before moving to a larger one. Because you're heating up in such a high heat pretty much everything is mostly combusted is what I understand thus why it is so efficient. You can make a smaller version and use it at home or balcony with some tin cans. It is called a 'rocket stove' then. There was one video I saw made in a 5gal can which was for small space and portable cooking. Check the videos out it would explain better then I would.


----------

